# "I'll take 3" NOT!!!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh boy another "evil bay" collector item, and they don't even know what month it is in the description, and or failed to update. Geeeeeeeeeeez maybe dey were asking way more the first time around!! What you tink????? Regal

BACHMANN BIG HAULER MINT - eBay (item 190444309716 end time Jan-11-11 14:56:54 PST)



You know that might be the first Bachmann set I ever owned????? I took it back to Denver just after I opened it up, and couldn't believe how cheapie it was, and traded it in on an RS3 now gone too!! Maybe dey retrieved it and cause of my fame and fortune, dey decided it was a valuable piece of history!! "Yeah, that's it" Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Should be better behaved by now...Sez; it's a 'grown up toy'. 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

The other day an Aristocraft domeliner, escapes me what type of pass car streamliner, I think or heavyweight. Sat for days at $80, and when I went back once it went over $125 I quit watching it, bout fell over it went for either $258 or $285. That was a little steep too, guess the buyer really wanted it, if I remember it right to went to someone (poss a dealer) feedback was 600 + on it. You never know with "evil bay" one thing I know for sure is it's not what you are selling it's what day the right guy or wrongly edumacated guy shows up der to buy! eh?????? Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow..and the "delivery" price of $150 is half-off too! 
apparently normally the shipping would be $300 then.. 
So normally he would take $500 for the set, plus $300 for shipping.. 
$800 for a Big Hauler set..such a deal. 

Scot


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the shipping is way more than the item is worth brand new!! Oh boy go figure, another fishin expedition!! Regal


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

AND, only $712.27 if you want NEXT DAY SHIPPING! 

Robert


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy jezzzuz shipping for me is $178 !!!!!!!!!! 

OMG I think I saw this exact set at one of the shows, the guy only wanted $50 for the whole shibang. 

I suspect he's being forced by SWMBO to "put it on Ebay and get rid of it" so he's doing just that....smart guy ;-)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

He is shipping from Tuskegee Institute, AL so guess why it makes so much $$$


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect he's being forced by SWMBO to "put it on Ebay and get rid of it" so he's doing just that....smart guy ;-) 

Yeah - 'Sorry dear, no-one wants it - guess I'll have to keep it.' 

As I've commented before, Star Hobby in MD has a stack of very old "Big Hauler" sets NIB. I got one for $125.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

At that price you guys should jump on it, such a deal.







. Wounder where they find these guys to buy this stuff. Looks like I should get some of mine out of storage and e bay em. Later RJD


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

For that shipping cost, I got get on an airplane and go get it myself cheaper!


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

The description has the wording:

"This is an authentic G Scale"

I am glad to see this is authentic and genuine and not fake G-scale.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm, and how many debates have I read about what is "genuine" G "scale?" 

LOL, Robert


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guy's go back to the auction site and read down under comments or questions at the bottom of his auction, pretty interesting, someone on here informed him (not me either) that, well interesting reading at the least go read the comments for yourself. He is now aware he is selling a piece of "crap" according to one of the questions, pretty funny reading!! Regal 

BACHMANN BIG HAULER MINT - eBay (item 190444309716 end time Jan-11-11 14:56:54 PST)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

HMMMmmmmmmmm! Those questions are interesting reading. The seller's take on it seems to be "My mind is already made up; DON'T confuse me with the facts!" 

Probably like the (non-train) folks who think if it says Lionel on it, then it HAS to be a valuable collectors' item. 

Thanks for the link Regal. 

David Meashey


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Glut of LGB things on der too, mostly overpriced also, guess since they went out of business, the sky's the limit. Something is only worth what you can get out of it. I guess if it's worth the price to an individual way over even retail, and they buy it for whatever, its their monies, and they can do with it what they like!! I wish on my auctions I could find em though!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice. 
I allso lookd at his other idems. 
LOL


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By blueregal on 14 Jan 2011 11:48 AM 
Hey guy's go back to the auction site and read down under comments or questions at the bottom of his auction, pretty interesting, someone on here informed him (not me either) that, well interesting reading at the least go read the comments for yourself. He is now aware he is selling a piece of "crap" according to one of the questions, pretty funny reading!! Regal 

BACHMANN BIG HAULER MINT - eBay (item 190444309716 end time Jan-11-11 14:56:54 PST)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Such a deal. Check out MY shipping cost ! 







It DOES cost a little more to live in Alaska, but THIS is RIDICULOUS ! I think I will pass on this deal. Hey, Thinker T, you want this? It's yours !


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

BUMP! Just a follow up on this one. I guess it didn't sell, he ended the auction without a sale, but he did get 3 offers, but you can't see what the offers were, Maybe they were as ridiculous as his pricing and freight was!! What you tink????

BACHMANN BIG HAULER MINT - eBay (item 190444309716 end time Jan-11-11 14:56:54 PST)


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I've heard of sellers posting high shipping charges and very low item prices to beat Ebay's but this guy wants it all.


----------

